# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  再怎麼純粹的愛裡，也依然充滿糾結與矛盾

## huiyws

是幸福的羈絆，還是自在的孤單，只有問你自己才知道，只有自我覺察是唯一的解法，在自覺後的接受所有不完美  之下，才能獲得內心微妙的平衡，而非自我雙重標準下產生的壓抑與容忍，造成的恐怖平衡。


當你知道自己想要的是甚麼？了解自己為何而愛？你便可以接受在愛裡所有必須經歷的一切，只為了看到對方的笑  容與你內心的滿足，還有你們專屬的愛。尤其在失而復得、成熟後再相遇的情感裡，困難重重的幸福難得地讓人珍  惜的小心翼翼，個人空間的獨身時光單純地讓人不可抗拒。

----------

